# NY...homeowner fatality felling a tree



## Vman (Sep 5, 2005)

a 42 year old man had a tree fall on him sunday in Westchester, NY, he died shortly afterwards. his wife is 8 months pregnant. may God bless his family.
http://www.news12.com/WC/topstories/article?id=155452#


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 5, 2005)

Vman, that apparently happened right up the street from my sister's boyfriend's house. Where in NY are you located?


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 5, 2005)

How horrible


----------



## Vman (Sep 5, 2005)

treeman82.......i am in greenville (just outside of port jervis)...off exit 2 of I-84


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 6, 2005)

Dave, what's shakin?


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 6, 2005)

Not much, Matt. _Roughly_, what area of the town did this happen in?




_Edit_
Nevermind, I got it. What a sad story.


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it happened somewhere around BJ's.


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 7, 2005)

This was on the front page of today's paper.

http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050907/NEWS02/509070374/1017


----------

